# Disconnect on a 150hp motor



## Radtke (Jan 28, 2012)

If there is a soft start in the MCC room in a cabinet with another 50hp soft start, for a 150hp motor on top of a 200' grain leg would that motor need a disconnect within site?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Depends on the qualifications of the person or people who service that motor installation. I should add, however, that even if sometimes code required, it would be highly unusual for a motor on a grain elevator this tall to have a local disco.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In my opinion the NEC requires one at that location. I will post the code section later.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is the code section, in my opinion the exceptions do not apply to what you describe.However that would be up to the AHJ, be sure to read the informational notes at the end.



> *430.102 Location.
> 
> (B) Motor. *A disconnecting means shall be provided for a
> motor in accordance with (B)(1) or (B)(2).
> ...


----------

